# labor day weekend ride



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

>[ame="http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab225/countryboy61283/?action=view&current=MyMovie.mp4"]







[/ame]


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

good vid man....looks like those holes are rutted pretty bad...:rockn:


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

geez i need a pen-lock... lol


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

My gf's family is coming up to arkansas this year for vacation. I've already told them that they can play in the mountains, I'll play in the mud. I need to find out where they are going and hit you up.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good video!! I was pretty disapointed in the Big Cat @ 2:58........ Rider error... :bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Great vid man.... looks like everybody was having a good time. Lots of bikes too, thats the way I like to roll



Polaris425 said:


> good video!! I was pretty disapointed in the Big Cat @ 2:58........ Rider error... :bigok:


 ^Me too!.... I was thinkin, "hmmmm....bet my brute coulda done that"... maybe it wouldnt have, some of that stuff is worst in person than on vids


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, was a good ride


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

1bigforeman said:


> My gf's family is coming up to arkansas this year for vacation. I've already told them that they can play in the mountains, I'll play in the mud. I need to find out where they are going and hit you up.


Sounds good to me


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

great vid! Looks like nobody uses diff lok tho do they? Sure looked like a lot of fun!


----------

